# Web Programming



## leicster25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello, I have windows 98 operating system. Just wondering could i run a web server to display some web pages and run some servlets from the web server, probably talking to a data base to get data to be displayed. I am only interested in free ware if possible. I want to learn more about running / setting up web servers/ administarting them etc . Any suggestions ? 
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

For your basic serving needs: http://www.networkactiv.com/WebServer.html
For PHP and MySQL and More: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html

Let me know if you have any more questions.
BMR777


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Wrong Forum. Can a mod please move. :sayyes:


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

If you want an easy setup of PHP, Apache, and MySQL, you can use Apache2triad, downloadable here


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Ignore the above message. I thought I was replying to another thread.


----------

